# Im the newest sailor in MI



## SweetOldBoat97 (Aug 24, 2021)

Hello all, after dreaming for years about sailing this year I decided to purchase my first sailboat....spent all summer traveling around MI looking at different boats and pulled the plug on an old 68 alberg 30, over the last 2 years previous owner did a complete refit and remodeled the cabin....I fell in love with the look and spent time sailing with the owner and after looking at many newer boats with bigger cabins etc I couldnt pass it up.......Sold my jet skis and wake boat Im all in now lol......Been reading this forum for years now so thanx for all the great info and entertaining post......I cannot wait until next year to have a full season of learning and sailing, will post some pics of it when I figure out how lol


----------



## SweetOldBoat97 (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Looks very clean, hope she brings you lots of joy sailing. Welcome to the asylum.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Oct 11, 2013)

Welcome: both parts of cb32863's note is accurate.


----------



## shoffman57 (Jan 21, 2013)

I can see why you fell in love with her.


----------



## SV Siren (Mar 8, 2013)

Cleanest A-30 I have ever seen. Nice catch.


----------



## Jim_W (Jul 27, 2014)

Welcome it is a sweet old boat


----------

